# Stairwell storage



## Vlab20 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a 3 story Institutional building...I-2. Hospital on stories 1 and 2 and Skilled Nursing Facility on 3rd floor. Due to the elderly patients on the 3rd floor the staff have available multiple "evacuation" chairs that can seat a patient and is used to traverse a stairwell. This chair is built to go down the stairs. The staff wants to store the chair on the top landing inside the stairwell. The chair folds up and can securely mount to the wall. The chair in this position would not interfere with the required egress width of the stair.

As I read NFPA 101 2000 edition...current hospital/nursing home code in our state...

Stairs

7.2.2.5.3* Usable Space. There shall be no enclosed, usable

space within an exit enclosure, including under stairs, nor

shall any open space within the enclosure be used for any purpose

that has the potential to interfere with egress.

Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with a situation like this. I have a call into the AHJ. Thanks


----------



## north star (Apr 17, 2014)

*( ~ ) = ( ~ )*

No experience with your application, but my initial thought is...

"Why store it in the stairwell, when IMO, it seems it would be

more readily accessible inside the Skilled Nursing Facility

itself.

FWIW, ...I would not desire to have it stored in the stairwell.

Too easy for it to be used for other purposes, or to "become

missing".

Also, ...it is common for more than the minimum egress widths

to be needed, especially in a emergency situation [  EX:

emergency response personnel going up and floor occupants

going down.  ].

*( ~ ) = ( ~ )*


----------



## Vlab20 (Apr 17, 2014)

I guess what prompted this question is the head of facilities wants to locate them in the stairwell because during a recent drill the staff could not find them when they were stored inside the skilled space. Now the obvious solution is to train the staff and to keep these special chairs in a special place. The skilled nursing space has limited storage capacity and thus is a challenge to designate a space for these special evac chairs.


----------



## north star (Apr 17, 2014)

*( ~ ) = ( ~ )*

Then my question would be, ..."What makes anyone think that they

will be able to find them in a stairwell ?"

Establish a place within the S.N.F., ...train the staff [ if possible ],

...place legible signs on that space, and have the staff sign an

acknowledgment statement, rather than add stuff to a stairwell.   

[  i.e. - require the staff to actually be responsible within their own

spaces  ].



*( ~ ) = ( ~ )*


----------



## Frank (Apr 17, 2014)

Mounting the egress chairs in the area of rescue assistance is pretty common as that will let the fire department find them when they are confronted with a wheelchair bound person in the 3rd floor landing.


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds good as long as not in exit width and will not cause problem with door swing

No area on wall prior to stair door, inside skilled area?


----------



## steveray (Apr 17, 2014)

I do not believe I would have an issue with what you describe....the chairs are for egress...they can be in the exit....IMO


----------



## Vlab20 (Apr 18, 2014)

The space just outside of the stairwell can't work. This is one of those very old buildings and just not enough storage space properly positioned for today's uses. I will let you know what the AHJ says.


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> I do not believe I would have an issue with what you describe....the chairs are for egress...they can be in the exit....IMO


Problem is the employees than take advantage and besides the med carts, food carts, cleaning carts you find a few more things


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2014)

You might throw out I think a few FD pre stage hose packs in the stairwells


----------



## Mech (Apr 18, 2014)

Is there sufficient space to build a fire rated compartment on the top landing to house the chairs?  The chairs would no longer be in the stairwell.

We just made a compartment on the ground floor of a stair tower to isolate a sump pump.  That compartment is now the safest part of the building; it has 2 hour fire rated walls and ceiling, with fire suppression!


----------



## JBI (Apr 18, 2014)

Can't enclose a space per the NFPA Section cited...

"7.2.2.5.3* Usable Space. _There shall be no enclosed, usable_

_space within an exit enclosure_, including under stairs, nor

shall any open space within the enclosure be used for any purpose

that has the potential to interfere with egress."

However the last part is the key. The storage of these chairs will actually enhance, not interfere with, egress IMHO.


----------



## Mech (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks JBI.  I forgot an important part of the sump pump scenario - access to the sump pump was from outside the stair tower.  The Dept of Health plan reviewer ruled that the new fire rated walls and ceiling removed the sump pump / usable space from the stair tower.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2014)

Like thisTell them it is art

View attachment 1039


View attachment 1039


/monthly_2014_04/image.jpg.74bae324d62783652d8c78bf872c09f9.jpg


----------



## steveray (Apr 23, 2014)

Does that stick out more than 4"?  I have had them take plumbing cleanouts out of stairwells at plan review (wasn't my fault they were already installed)....I do not think I would have an issue with that chair if it was an acceptable protrusion...


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 23, 2014)

As long as the chair assembly does not encroach on the 4" provisions it complies.


----------

